# Transferring eggs



## birdbud

I have a parakeet couple that recently laid four fertile eggs in their cage. I want these eggs to hatch and grow in the correct type of environment so we built a nesting box for the mother. I temporarily moved the eggs to the nesting box and left it open so she could hopefully spot the eggs and go back to them. My mother budgie seems very dedicated to her job as she sits on the eggs day and night when possible but after I moved them into the nesting box she just kept wandering around the corner she laid them. I ended up returning her eggs after a little while and she resumed to sitting on them like normal. Is there any way I can transfer her eggs and lure her to the nesting box so she can acknowledge them?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Welcome to Talk Budgies

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.

How long have you had these budgies?
Are you certain they are not related?
How old are each of them?
Are there any other budgies in the same cage with them?
Did you ensure the nest box has a concave bottom?

How long has it been since the last egg was laid?
Can you put the nest box into the cage with the eggs in it and sit it where the eggs are currently? If so, do that and leave the top off the box so the hen can enter from the top or the side.

What are you planning to do with any offspring from this clutch?

Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## birdbud

FaeryBee said:


> *Welcome to Talk Budgies
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.
> 
> An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.
> 
> How long have you had these budgies?
> Are you certain they are not related?
> How old are each of them?
> Are there any other budgies in the same cage with them?
> Did you ensure the nest box has a concave bottom?
> 
> How long has it been since the last egg was laid?
> Can you put the nest box into the cage with the eggs in it and sit it where the eggs are currently? If so, do that and leave the top off the box so the hen can enter from the top or the side.
> 
> What are you planning to do with any offspring from this clutch?
> 
> Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> 
> *Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> 
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> 
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> 
> *List of Stickies*
> 
> *Posting on the Forums*
> 
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *Articles*
> 
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> 
> *Avian First Aid*
> 
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> 
> *Cage sizes*
> 
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> 
> *Dangers to Pet Birds*
> 
> *Resource Directory*


I've owned these two budgies for about 1.5 years at this point and they are not related. 
I can't be sure of their exact age but my best assumption is that they are or are nearing 2 years old. Right now there are two other budgies who don't pay much attention to the eggs with the couple but I plan to move the two others to a separate cage if the chicks begin to hatch to prevent any disturbances. The mothers last egg was laid 4 days ago. The current box looks to be too wide to have it fit inside of the cage and it is not concave. For now it has bedding to help keep the eggs stable if they ever settle down in there. I am looking to get another nesting box that's smaller so I can fit it inside of the cage comfortably and seeing if I can put it in place of her eggs.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need to move the other Budgies out of that cage now. 
Only the parents should be in the cage with the clutch at this time. 
Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this so Important?

Bedding should be pine savings (not dust), aspen shavings (not dust) or Carefresh bedding. 

A proper nest box with a concave bottom is very important to help prevent splayed legs.
Splayed Legs in Budgie Chick

How large is the cage you currently have all your budgies in?
Length, Width and Height
What are you planning to do with any offspring?

After this clutch I strongly recommend you do everything necessary to discourage future breeding of any of your birds.
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*


----------

